# Trying to find this latch/catch or something similar



## cearka (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi all, new to this site. I've been searching around for a particular piece of hardware piece of hardware for a project I'm working on and thought I'd ask the wisdom of the great internet for help as I"m not having much luck.










This is basically what it is and precisely what I need it for, a fold down flap using some butler hinges. The closest thing I've been able to find is an elbow catch which just isn't quite so nice. Any wisdom would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Check out hardwaretree.com and search for a "rooster catch".


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

M-170SLIDERHD
Crap you beat me


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> M-170SLIDERHD
> Crap you beat me
> 
> - Ghidrah


Yeh, seven minutes from question asked to posting the answer is my personal best. Probably not a forum record.


----------



## cearka (Mar 16, 2015)

WOW.

to say I'm impressed with that fast response is an understatement. Many internet points for you sir! thanks!


----------

